# G0755 Mill/drill and 3/8 cold rolled plate?



## negatronix (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am wondering how well the G0755 can cut 3/8 cold rolled plate steel. 

I have been looking at a few models.. G0704, 705, 755, and am looking for some input on a mill/drills ability to cut plate like this. 

I will be cutting quite a bit of the 3/8 CR plate, and 1/4" 4130 plate. How much better/faster will a 2hp cut vs. a 1hp machine?

Of course the pieces will be cut rough, however there are a few 3.5" diameter "holes" that I will need to cut without a rough cut, unless I can use a holesaw first.

Any help or input would really be appreciated. I am new to machining, and am trying to figure out a whole lot that I don't quite understand yet.

I am on a fairly tight budget, so please keep that in mind. This is a starter machine, but it needs to be able to chew lots of 3/8 CR. 

Thanks,
-Kory


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 23, 2013)

I would suggest that you stay with the belt driven mill-drills for what you want to do - I have a G0704 and the plastic gear train will not stand up to a steady diet of the things you are wanting to to do. 

Just my 2 cents worth -

Dan (in Kansas)


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've got the G0755 and it is a rock star. I've tackled 3/4" A36 plate without effort and it breezes through A2 tool steel, 4140, 1018....
I'd buy it again in a second.

Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Or convert a 704 to a belt drive.

Bill


----------



## negatronix (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input folks. Are there metal gears available for the 704.. How much do they cost, if available? If the 704 had steel gears, would the single hp motor be sufficient for 3/8 CR?

I am really leaning towards the 755, especially since I will be milling steel the most of the time.

The price for the 755 is just right where I want to be Including the vise, and a basic setup of tooling to get working/learning.:banghead:


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 26, 2013)

I found at least one thread on the net where a guy replaced one set of gears with steel - he mentioned that he had to do a fair amount of machining on the gear blanks and that it was very noisy afterwards. That still left the main gears as plastic, so no I don't believe there is a source of all metal gears in a drop in kit for the G0704.  I have just about completed my own belt drive conversion of my G0704 but really have not put it to the test.  At this, point, I would not recommend a G0704 for what you are wanting to do with a mill.   Sounds like the G0755 would be better or one of the round column belt driven mill-drills like the G0705 / G1005 / G1006.


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think the weight difference is worth something.  It adds rigidity and dampening for milling steel.  A lot of people are happy with the 704 but they invariably convert them to belt drive and many add a bigger motor and controller which increases the price tag of it. Uncrate the 755, plug it in and it is ready for hard work. You will be happy with it as long as you aren't expecting a 5,000 pound Bridgeport.

Dave


----------

